# Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen



## Mogqai (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine detailierte Anleitung wie man einen Badeofen in einen Räucherofen umbaut?
Evtl. sogar mit Bildern.

Gruß

Mogqai


----------



## Willhelm Klink (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Hallo erstmal
Was muss ich mir unter einem Badeofen vorstellen,
hast du mal ein paar Bilder?


----------



## Axel123 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*



Mogqai schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand eine detailierte Anleitung wie man einen Badeofen in einen Räucherofen umbaut?
> Evtl. sogar mit Bildern.
> ...


Habe da schon einige Bilder und Anleitungen im Räucherofentrööt gelesen musste mal suchen.


----------



## MrTom (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*



Willhelm Klink schrieb:


> Was muss ich mir unter einem Badeofen vorstellen


Also, es gab da mal eine Zeit wo das Warme Wasser nicht aus der Wand kam, aber schon das kalte. Da wurde dann das kalte Wasser in diesen Badeöfen erwärmt. Klingt komisch-ist aber so#h
mfg Thomas


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Badeofen #h


----------



## HD4ever (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

son altes Teil hatte ich auch mal ... die sind perfekt die Dinger !!! #6
aber was willst du da bebildert haben ? #c
nimmst ne kleine Flex ... Boden und Deckel wechflexen, oben nen paar Löcher seitlich durch, Stäbe zum aufhängen rein und fertich .... :m
als optinales feature vielleicht noch nen Thermometer ran und dann kanns losgehen !


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Statt der Löcher oben würde ich einkerben als Auflage für die Stangen, dann kann man ne ganze Stange anheben. Ich würde auch empfehlen, am Unterteil nicht nur das Mittelrohr des alten Wasserbehälters auszuschneiden, das hätte zwar den Vorteil, daß die Flammen nicht so schnell aufs Räuchergut schlagen, aber in der Schräge sammelt sich runtertropfendes Fett, wird ranzig und beim nächsten Räuchern hat man unangenehme Gerüche. Vor die Wasserzu- und Abläufe, je nachdem, wo sie vorhanden sind, hab ich damals ein Blech vorgeschraubt und mit Ofenkitt abgedichtet. Wer handwerklich geschickt ist, kann den abgeschnittenen Deckel so umbauen, daß man ihn wiederverwerten kann, mit Abschieberung des "Schornsteines", ansonsten haben wir immer mit alter angefeuchteter Decke "abgedeckelt". 
Ich empfehle, Einhängerost zu bauen, dann kann man evtl. reinfallende Fische schnell retten, was bei der unbequemen Einhängung von oben ja mal passieren kann.

P.S: Könnte dir, wenn du es so nicht verstehst, auch ne Skizze machen.


----------



## Mogqai (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Das Angebot mit der Skizze würde ich gerne annehmen.

Schick sie mir bei Zeit einfach mal zu.


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Ich hoffe, daß das dir erst mal reicht.
1. Unteren Boden ausschneiden, dazu Ofenoberteil abnehmen und innen schneiden, entgraten
2. Deckel abschneiden, von außen, Innenteil mit Deckel raus nehmen, entgraten
3. Einkerbungen vornehmen ( für Gitter um 90 grad gedreht zu Einhängestangen )
4. Wenn du den Deckel weiterverwenden willst: Rohr unten abschneiden, im Baumarkt/ Kamin- und Ofenhandel Rohrstück mit Schieber besorgen, oben aufsetzen, befestigen, fertig. Falls du etwas unsauber geflext hast, mußt du den Deckel begradigen und evtl. eine Auflage erarbeiten, so daß der Deckel dicht aufliegt, wie schon gepostet, wir haben einfach alte Decke genommen, angefeuchtet und draufgelegt. Vorsicht beim Runternehmen der Decke, daß du nicht die Stangen mit anhebst.
5. Dünnes Blech mit Ofenkitt zum Abdichten vor Wasserhahnloch und zusätzlich mit selbstschneidenden Schrauben anziehen

Unbedingt 1-2 mal ausbrennen, bevor du Fische reinhängst!


----------



## Mogqai (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Super!

Danke für die Anleitung.


Gruß


----------



## Mogqai (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Mit was habt ihr den Badeofen aufgeschnitten?

Flex, oder mit der Stichsäge?
Speziell unten, es soll ja noch eine kleine Auflage bleiben.

Gruß

Mogqai


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Also ich hab mit ner kleinen Flex geschnitten.


----------



## Mogqai (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

spielt es eigentlich eine Rolle ob man einen Badeofen aus Kupfer oder Stahlemail hat?
Funktion, Stabilität, Gesundheit ???


Gruß

Mogqai


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Stabilität: dürfte nichts passieren, da du ja bei Max. Temperaturen von 125°C beim Fleischräuchern lange nicht die Verformungstemperaturen des Materials erreichst
Gesundheit: dürfte auch keine Frage sein, da du die Ofenwand ja auf keinen Fall während des Räucherns berühren sollst
Funktion: Ups, da stoße ich erst mal an meine Grenzen hinsichtlich der Gartemperaturerreichung im Winter und der Wärmehaltung beim Räuchervorgang. Aber vlt. hat ja einer der Selbstbauer dort Erfahrungen/ Kenntnisse. Meiner war jedenfalls nicht aus Kupfer.


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Im Winter eine alukaschierte Dämmmatte aus Steinwolle rumwickeln und gut ist!


----------



## Francis80 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Is ne prima sache!
Hab bei uns aufn land schon paar solche eingesackt! als installateur is es da abisl leichter an die alten dinger ranzukommen. hab noch zwei daheim die schon auf die ungeduldigen besitzer warten!
finde mit dem teil sind super ergebnise zu erzielen!
viel spass dabei


----------



## carpi (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Klar =)) Wenn das richtig massives Kupfer ist, bring ihn zu nem ordentlichen Schrotthændler und fuer die knete, die du mittlerweile fuer Kupfer bekommst, kannst du dir einen viel geileren Ofern mauern LASSEN!


Mogqai schrieb:


> spielt es eigentlich eine Rolle ob man einen Badeofen aus Kupfer oder Stahlemail hat?
> Funktion, Stabilität, Gesundheit ???
> 
> 
> ...


 ​


----------



## Francis80 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

slao kupfer wärre mir schon neu!
die dinger sind alle emailiert.
soweit bekannt ist, sind nur die verzinkten räucherofen in kritik geraten.
am besten ist natürlich edelstahl da es lebensmittelecht ist.
aber wegen der gesundheit brauchst du dir wegen den badeofen keine gedanken machen!zumindest nicht mehr als bei anderen.


----------



## Mogqai (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

So mein Umbau ist bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten abgeschlossen.
Ich habe mir jetzt allerdings auch einen Kessel aus emaliertem Stahl besorgt ( Kaldewei 1,8mm Wandstärke )

Sobald er komplett fertig ist will ich natürlich mal räuchern.
Mir schweben da ein paar Forellen vor ( ca 35 cm ).

Bin ich mit folgender Rauchermethode richtig: ??

Zuerst die Fische in Lake einlegen usw, das weiß ich schon.
Danach abspülen und zum trocknen aufhängen bis die Haut nicht mehr feucht ist und sich etwas ledrig anfühlt.
So jetzt Ofen mit Buchenholz anheizen, dann wenn der Ofen warm ist die Fische einhängen und Deckel schließen. Drosselklappe im Kamin ganz öffnen und jetzt ca. 30 min bei 100 bis 120 Grad garen. 
Danach Drosselklappe schließen und das Feuer mit Späne überdecken , so dass es nur noch raucht und die Temperatur auf ca. 60 bis 80 Grad sinkt. Bei dieser Temperatur nun ca 60 min rächern.
Danach Ofen auf und Fische raus zum abkühlen.
Fertig!

So hat es mir ein Bekannter erzählt. Passt das mit euren Erfahrungen bei umgebauten Badeöfen überein ?

Gruß Mogqai


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Moin Mogqai,
auch wenn dein Bekannter dir dieses so sagte, auch wenn einige Räuchervideos das so deklarieren, ich würde Fisch so niemals räuchern.
Was willst du erreichen? Der Fisch soll garen und seine feste Faserstruktur des Muskelfleisches soweit wie möglich beibehalten. Wenn du die Fische bei 80-90 °C garst, wird das auch passieren. Der Restfeuchtegehalt wird langsam und schonend verdampfen. Ich poste das immer wieder: Beobachtet Wasser beim Kochen! Bei ca. 80 °C und bis ca. 90 ° C bilden sich kleine aufsteigende Bläschen, das Wasser beginnt zu verdampfen.
Ab 95- 100° steigen große Blasen auf, der Wasserdampf entweicht förmlich explosionsartig! Das stell dir nun im Kleinen in den Zwischenräumen des Muskelfleisches deiner Fische vor. Das Muskelfleisch wird nicht schonend gelockert, sondern regelrecht durch tausende kleine Explosionen zerrüttet und zerfetzt.
Beim Räuchern von Fleisch will ich genau diesen Effekt, um das Fleisch "weicher" zu bekommen, deswegen würde Fleisch auch bei 100-120 ° C garen.
Beim Räuchern möchtest du, daß der Rauch in die freien Zwischenräume eindringt, die beim Garen durch das entweichende Wasser entstanden sind und ihre Aromen dort ablagern. Du willst nicht, daß der Fisch übermäßig nachgart und noch den Restfeuchtigkeitsgehalt verliert, dein Fisch soll ja nicht furztrocken werden. Deshalb wähle deine Temperatur beim Räuchergang eher um 50- 60 ° C.
Ansonsten gilt auch hier: Versuch macht klug!

P.S. : Die Garzeiten richten sich nach Größe der Fische und Fettgehalt, bei forellen sollten 20- 30 min reichen. Du kannst das prüfen, in dem du versuchst, an der Rückenflosse zu ziehen, läßt sich diese bequem rausziehen, ist der Fisch gar. Da dabei aber schnell mal die Rückenflosse ausreißt, was den Fisch nicht mehr so schön aussehen läßt ), bevorzuge ich eher den Nackengriff, den Fisch mit 2 Fingern im Nacken greifen und zusammendrücken. Wenn du merkst, daß die Haut zwischen deinen Fingern sich leicht vom Fleisch trennt, ist der Fisch gar.
Das kann bei großen, fettreichen Aalen z.B. schon mal 45 min dauern.


----------



## Mogqai (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Ok mein Ofen ist fertig, jetzt kanns losegehen.
Danke an alle die mir hier ihre Tipps gegeben haben.

Gruß Mogqai


----------



## Pannenfischer (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*



Mogqai schrieb:


> Ok mein Ofen ist fertig, jetzt kanns losegehen.
> Danke an alle die mir hier ihre Tipps gegeben haben.
> 
> Gruß Mogqai


 
Klasse,dann sei doch bitte so nett und lass uns alle teilhaben an deinem Ofen,in dem du vielleicht ein paar Bilder reinstellst.|bigeyes


----------



## Mogqai (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

ja ok Bilder kommen.

Ich hab noch ne Frage zum Räuchern mit nem Badeofen.

Wie geht ihr vor ,wenn ihr Räuchert , ich meine jetzt nicht das Thema mit den Fischen und bei der und der Temperatur räuchern, sondern ich will wissen wie ihr es macht den Ofen am Anfang auf ca 100 Grad zu heizen und ihn dann da zu halten und nach einer halben Stunde nur noch 60 Grad und diese dann eine Stunde halten.
Also meine Frage ziehlt auf das eigentliche Heizen und zugeben von Späne und Holz ab.


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

1. Anheizen mit Papier/ Pappe und kleinen Holzstücken bis kräftige Flamme da ist, etwas größere Holzstücken drauf, Tür des Heizraumes zu, Schieber geöffnet lassen, oben während dieser Zeit leicht offen. Bis 120 ° C zum Abtöten der Keime und zum Verdampfen von Kondenswasser
2. Ofen öffnen, Fische einhängen, Ofen schließen. Mit Schieber und obiger Öffnung durch leichtes Öffnen oder Schließen Temperatur auf 80- 90 ° bringen und halten.
3. Feuer mit Zugabe von Späne so weit ersticken, daß die Späne nur glimmt. Schieber zu und oben zu. Temperatur des Ofens bis 50- 60 ° C absinken lassen. Durch sehr seltene Öffnung des Schiebers zu starke Temperaturabfälle verhindern. Ab und an evtl. Späne nachgeben.
4. Ca. 10 min vor Schluß Räuchermehl auf Schwelbrand geben.


----------



## Mogqai (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Wie versprochen ein Bild von meinen Räucherofen.

Gruß Mogqai

http://img516.*ih.us/img516/6329/10mn7.jpg


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Moin Mogqai,
sieht ja Top aus dein Ofen! Nur Zum Verständnis: Kann es sein, daß du deine Aufhängungen einschiebst und nicht mit mehreren Fischen nach oben rausnehmen kannst? Oder sind an den Einschüben Kerben statt Löchern?


----------



## Mogqai (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Ja da sind Kerben.
Es funktioniert ganz einfach. Man nimmt den Deckel mit Hilfe der zwei Griffe ab und kann dann die Stäbe nach oben abheben.

http://img65.*ih.us/img65/2445/90935968ab5.jpg


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Dann hast du einen Topofen gebaut! Ich wünsche dir nur die besten Ergebnisse! Passe bloss auf: Nicht dass du bald nicht mehr vom Ræuchern loskommst! )


----------



## Klaus S. (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Schöner Ofen nur wenn du lange Aale räucherst dann mußt du ja jedesmal ne Leiter holen um die heil raus zu holen |supergri 
Unser Ofen ist nicht ganz so hoch wie deiner aber es gibt schon so manchesmal Probleme. Oder ich muß einfach doch nochmal wachsen |rolleyes


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

@klaus
das du ne Leiter brauchst, darüber quasseln wir später! )
Gerade für Aale eignet sich als "erster" Räucherofen der umgebaute Badeofen meiner Meinung nach sehr gut. Ich wette aber auch, daß sich Morgqai, wenn er damit Erfolge verbucht, sich irgendwann einen Ofen/ Schrank mit "Frontbeladung" aneignet, Aber zur "Erfahrungssuche" finde ich seinen Ofen klasse gelungen!


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Habe ich doch auch geschrieben das es ein schöner Ofen ist |supergri
Hoffentlich hat er auch dran gedacht einen Schieber in das Rohr zu bauen sonst muß er jedesmal ne gaaaanz lange Leiter holen um den Rauch/Feuer zu regulieren. Die Luftzufuhr kann er ja auch noch unten am Ofen einstellen aber die Abluft kann ja so völlig entweichen und somit auch der gute Rauch. Aber für den Anfang reicht ja auch ein feuchter Lappen den man oben drauf packt.

Die Temperatur sollte aber nich nur 50-60 Grad betragen sondern mind. einmal für einige Sek auf 110 Grad gebracht werden um mögliche Bauchauadinger abzutöten. 
Wichtig ist auch das die Fische schön trocken sind bevor sie Temperatur bekommen damit sie nicht abfallen. 
Ich denke aber dazu steht im AB schon genügend drüber drin.


----------



## Mogqai (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Natürlich habe ich ins Kaminrohr eine Klappe eingebaut.
Auf dem ersten bild sieht man am silbernen Rohr den Griff für die Drosselklappe. Diese Klappe ist absolut notwendig. 
Wenn man die Fische gart dann habe ich die Klappe auf und beim räuchern ist sie geschlossen. Man kann sie aber auch auf jede x beliebige Zwischenposition stellen.


----------



## Klaus S. (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Super... konnte man auf den Bild schlecht erkennen. 
So wie du es vor hast ist es auf jeden Fall richtig. 
Wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Räuchern und natürlich auch beim verspeisen der lecker Fischleins |supergri


----------



## Mogqai (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

So da bin ich wieder.
Ich habe jetzt schon des öfteren mit meinem umgebauten Badeofen geräuchert und die Ergebnisse waren echt lecker.
Ich hätte aber trotzem noch einmal gewusst wie lange bei euch die Rauchzeit so ist?
Ich habe meistens eine Temperatur zwischen 50 und 60 Grad.

Also wer hat auch einen Badeofen und wie lange ist bei euch die Rauchphase?

@leopard afrika : vielleicht kannst du ja auch ncoh was dazu schreiben, du hast doch auch so ein Ding.

Gruß


----------



## leopard_afrika (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Klar kann ich was zu schreiben, auch wenn ich in der Zwischenzeit vom Badeofenmodell zum Räucherschrank aus Edelstahl gewechselt habe.  Aber die Räucherzeiten bleiben bei mir die gleichen, bewegen sich aber eher im ca.- Bereich, da es auch abhängig ist von Dingen wie Außentemperaturen, Dicke der Fische, Füllungsgrad des Ofens, Abtrocknung der Fische und, und und.
Garzeit bei 80- 90 ° C: 20- 25 min bei fettarmen Fischen, 20- 40 min bei fettreichen Fischen ( Viele der von Klaus genannten Bauchauadinger sterben bis 75 ° C ab, wie z.B. Salmonellen, fast alle vegetativen Schädlinge sterben wie auch bei der Pasteurisierung von Milch bis 90 ° C, deshalb nicht bis zum strukturzerstörerischen Siedepunkt des Wassers bei 100 ° C erhitzen! )
Räucherzeit bei ca. 50- 60 ° C: 60- 80 min je nach Füllgrad des Ofens und Rauchentwicklung der gewählten Späne/ Mehl, viel länger hat bei mir keine besseren Ergebnisse gebracht.


----------



## Mogqai (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Also ich hab bei meinem Badeofen nur ca 30 min Rauchzeit.
Hab aber auch schon mal 60 min Rauchzeit ausprobiert aber da waren die Fische schon fast mit einer Art Schicht von dem Rauch überzogen. Ich habe aber nur Holz zum räuchern genommen keine Späne. Was nimmst du alles ?

Aber letzten Endes ist die Rauchzeit ja auch vom persönlichen Geschmack abhängig.

z.B. schreibt Rehbronn/Rutkowski/Jahn in seinem Buch 45 min mit Rauch färben


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

zuerst grobe Späne, dann feinere und zum Schluß Mehl von Erle und Buche


----------



## Schwalmbrasse (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Ich hab das sehr schwierig zu bearbeitende emaillierte Oberteil meines Ofens beim Schrotthändler gegen ein Lüftungsrohr mit 35 cm Durchmesser und einigen Blechteilen und Metallstangen eingetauscht, und das Rohr mit der Flex auf meine Wunschlänge zugeschnitten. Dann hab ich oben noch Kerben für die Stangen reingeschnitten und Holzgriffe zum Abheben von der Feuerstelle drangeschraubt. Das Abdeckblech kann ich verschieben und dadurch die Rauchentwicklung steuern. Funktioniert astrein! Anbei einige Bilder.


----------



## Schwalmbrasse (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Pardon, Bilder wurden nicht gespeichert! Neuer Versuch!


----------



## Bushmaster3k (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

auch n spitzen ofen   glaube das wer auch was für mich,wobei ich mich über meinen tischräucherofen nicht beschweren kann.naja euere gefallen mir besser da mein tischräucherofen schnell mit den größen der fische überfordert ist.


----------



## Mogqai (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Hallo Räucherfreunde,

ich habe jetzt mal eine Anleitung für den Umbau eines Badeofen in einen Räucherofen auf meiner neuen Internetseite eingestellt.
Viel Spass beim Anschauen.

http://www.multschig.de/index.php?id=47

Gruß:vik:


----------



## Schwalmbrasse (16. März 2008)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

der ist ja noch besser als meiner! Schade, daß die Anleitung nicht schon früher drin stand. Frage noch: wie erreicht man niedrigere Temperaturen? Ich komme bei meinem Umbau kaum unter 100°C! Kann bzw.sollte ich ggf. den Aschekasten zur Feuerung benutzen?


----------



## Mogqai (16. März 2008)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Ich regle die Temperatur nur über den Zug und mit der Holzmenge. Man benötigt etwas Übung damit man nicht zu viel Holz nachlegt und somit die Temperatur unkontrolliert ansteigt.


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. März 2008)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

@schwalmbrasse
das hört sich ganz danach an, daß dein ofen zu viel luft zieht. welche schließmechanismen hat dein ofen, luftzufuhrregelung und abzugdrosselung sind wichtig!!!


----------



## Schwalmbrasse (20. März 2008)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Luftzufuhr kann nur über das Türchen zur Befeuerung und den Schieber vom Aschekasten geregelt werden. Muß  mir wahrscheinlich was anderes für die Abzugsdrosselung einfallen lassen. Vielleicht einen feuchten Sack drauflegen, wie bei den Räucheröltonnen?


----------



## da_FLo (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Servus!

Hab mir gestern auch vom Schrott einen Badeofen geholt!
Hat schonmal jemand versucht, eine Tür reinzubaun? Spiele mit dem Gedanken!
Oder doch lieber von oben beladen? 

Der Deckel muss sowieso raus, da man sonst das Rauchrohr nicht abschneiden kann, oder??

mfG
Flo


----------



## Mogqai (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Hallo da_Flo,

also das mit der Tür habe ich schon mal auf einer Zeichnung im Buch "Das Räuchern von Fischen" von Jahn gesehen.
Denke das Problem ist die Tür ordentlich dicht zu bekommen.

Für den normalen Umbau schau auf meine Seite www.multschig.de

Gruß


----------



## da_FLo (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*



Mogqai schrieb:


> Hallo da_Flo,
> 
> also das mit der Tür habe ich schon mal auf einer Zeichnung im Buch "Das Räuchern von Fischen" von Jahn gesehen.
> Denke das Problem ist die Tür ordentlich dicht zu bekommen.
> ...


Servus!

Über Deine Seite bin ich erst auf die Idee mit dem Badeofen gekommen!

Hätte da noch ein paar fragen ;-)
Ist das Rohr mit der Drosselklappe eigenbau, oder gibts das zu kaufen?

Ohne den Deckel abzuschneiden, bekommt man das innere Rohr nicht raus, oder??

Evtl lass ich mir was einfallen, um ein Türchen zu realisieren!

mfG
Flo


----------



## Mogqai (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Ja die Drosselklappe ist Eigenbau, aber man kann diese Klappen auch kaufen.
Du musst den Deckel abschneiden um das Rohr rauszubekommen. Geht leider nicht anderst.
Aber wenn du den Deckel wieder fest drauf haben willst kannst du ihn ja wieder draufschweisen oder fest vernieten.

Ich würde mir da mit dem Türchen keine so großen Gedanken machen, denn mit dem abnehmbaren Deckel geht es wunderbar und wenn man mal den Dreh mit dem Räuchern raus hat braucht man auch denFisch nicht mehr zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Koalano1 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Habs auch fast so gemacht wie hier beschrieben und das ist echt der perfekte 
ofen! Hab nur nicht die stangen als deckelhalter genommen sondern habe ein überlappendes kupferstück angenietet und die halterung der stangen befindet sich im ofen so ist es dichter. 
Außerdem hab ich den boden nicht komplett rausgenommen damit er als fettwanne und feuerschutz dient.


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

@koalano
beachte bitte aber bei der fettwanne eines meiner vorherigen postings, fettwanne ist ok, aber nur mit auslaß nach draußen. ohne diesen auslaß wird dir das fett irgendwann ranzig werden und dem fisch eher schaden, da es dann blakt und rußt.
zu meinen ersten badeofenzeiten habe ich den deckel ganz weggelassen und ihn durch eine wassergetränkte, feuchte decke ersetzt.


----------



## Erzgebirgler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Ich stell mal paar Fotos von meinem Badeofen rein, vielleich hilft es weiter.




















Die Auffang- und Tropfwanne


----------



## da_FLo (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*



Mogqai schrieb:


> Ja die Drosselklappe ist Eigenbau, aber man kann diese Klappen auch kaufen.
> Du musst den Deckel abschneiden um das Rohr rauszubekommen. Geht leider nicht anderst.
> Aber wenn du den Deckel wieder fest drauf haben willst kannst du ihn ja wieder draufschweisen oder fest vernieten.
> 
> Ich würde mir da mit dem Türchen keine so großen Gedanken machen, denn mit dem abnehmbaren Deckel geht es wunderbar und wenn man mal den Dreh mit dem Räuchern raus hat braucht man auch denFisch nicht mehr zu kontrollieren.



Hab bereits mit dem Umbau des Badeofens begonnen:
Das Rauchrohr ging auch ohne den Deckel abzuschneiden raus!
Nachdem die Schweissnaht aufgetrennt war, konnte ich das Rohr rausziehen!

Aus dem Bodenblech hab ich die Klappe geschnitten, und in das Rauchrohr klappbar eingepasst! Anschließend das Rohr oben draufgeschweisst.  Einzigstes Fremdmaterial war bisher die Welle für die Klappe!

Der Ausschnitt für die Tür ist auch schon drin, muss nur noch ein Blech besorgen, und auf den 180er Radius runden!

Wenn ich fertig bin, mach ich mal Fotos!
Freu mich schon auf den ersten Einsatz :q

mfG
Flo


----------



## bob 23 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

*Hallo!*

Bin neu hier und auf dieses Forum aufgrund meiner Gedanken eines größeren Räucherofen gestoßen nachdem mir mein selbstgebauter Tischräucherofen etwas zu klein wird.

Da bin ich auf diesen thread gestoßen mit der tollen Badeofen umbau idee.

Kurzerhand Opa gefragt ob er wohl noch so einen Ofen in seiner Sammlung hat und voila´schon wurde der alte Badeofen vom Dachboden herausgekramt :vik:

Nachdem ich mir ein Paar gedanken gemacht hatte wie ich es angehe, dabei auch die Idee mit der "Frontlader" Tür aufgenommen hatte ging es auch schon bald los.


Flex geschnappt und eine Tür nach beliebiger größe ausgeschnitten.

Das innere Rauchrohr habe ich mit einem Plasmaschneider kurz vor dem deckel innen abgeschnitten, somit blieb mir der obere teil des Rohres außen erhalten worauf ich später das Rohr mit der drossel setzen konnte.
Dies geht durch den kleinen Plasmabrenner welchen ich in dem Rohr benutzen konnte wunderbar.
Alternativ könnte man auch einfach nur die Schweißnaht versuchen außen aufzutrennen.








Schon gings weiter mit ein paar Schaniere sauber ausgerichtet und verbohrt:








Dann kam das wichtigste, Ich habe mir einen Rahmen für die Tür gebogen, und verschweißt der zum einem die Tür stabilisiert zum anderem den notwendigen Überstand erzeugt um später die Türabdichtung anzubringen 
Vor dem Schweißen sollte man die emaillie in diesem bereich entfernen. 
Falls Schweißen nicht möglich ist sollten ein paar Nieten auch den Zweck erfüllen.

Ein kleiner Handgriff sollte auch nicht fehlen.
















Um die Tür sauber zu schließen und etwas Anpressung für die Dichtung zu erzeugen habe ich zwei solche Riegel angebracht:





( man verzeihe mir die unsauber gebohrten Löcher, man bedenke das alles aus Abfällen gewonnen wird :q )

Die Drosselklappe darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen:







Im Aufbau ähnlich den schon gezeigten.







Dann kam noch etwas Farbe ins Spiel:






Ich habe hierbei Hochhitzebeständigen Sprühlack verwendet, damit schaut das ganze schon etwas sauberer und einheitlicher aus, vorallem stört späterer Ruß nicht mehr so auf dem Weißem.
Der Lack scheint nach dem einbrennen auf der emaillie relativ gut zu halten, so zeigte es zumindest mein erster Versuch 



Bilder vom Tropfblech und der richtigen Türdichtung folgen noch und auch mal ein ordentliches Bild außen, in meiner Werkstatt ist es leider nicht allzu hell :q.

Ich freu mich schon so richtig auf den ersten Räuchergang #h


Viele Grüße an euch alle!


----------



## bob 23 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder

eventuell sind sie ja mal jemanden hilfreich







Türdichtung, aus Glasfasermaterial








Das Tropfblech aus stärkerem Blech, dient auch als Flammschutz, womöglich werde ich noch einen rand anbringen.







Über anregungen und vorschläge würde ich mich freuen |supergri

Gruß


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

schöner ofen, gute ideen!
sehe ich das richtig, daß du oben ein gitterrost aufgelegt hast? von was ist das? mikrowelle? wenn ja und du hast noch welche, könntest du vlt. noch welche tiefer gelegen einbauen, für mehr fische kleinererart oder zum auflegen von filets oder so. 2 punkte rechts und links zum auflegen und der der tür gegenüber als haken, der verhindert, das das gitterrost hochklappt.


----------



## bob 23 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Ja, eine zweite Lage sollte ich noch einbauen damit auch was reingeht 

Wie verhalten sich denn mehrere Etagen beim garen?
Kann man davon ausgehen das alle Etagen die gleiche Hitze abbekommen?


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

na gut, fangen wir mal an: 
sind zwar nur kleinere unterschiede, aber die können reichen. deine flamme ist mehrere hundert grad heiß, es wird ein luftstrom erzeugt,der von flamme zum auslaßrohr geht. ( kamineffekt usw.) dabei kühlt der luftstrom ab. d.h. unten heiß, ober warm. aber: am auslaß hitzestau wegen querschnittsverengung. bei deiner platte ist der weg für die hitze außen lang am widerstandsgeringsten, d. h. der luftstrom erfolgt vor allem an den wänden aufwärts. das kann dazu führen, daß die fische am ofenrand stärker durchgegart sind als in der mitte. meine platte hat deswegen löcher zur gleichmäßigeren hitzeverteilung. (damit das fett nicht durch die löcher läuft, binde ich es mit auf dem lochblech liegenden sand) die ganze problematik führt bei mir dazu, daß mein nächster ofen/schrank eine obere und eine untere tür haben wird und auch 2 thermometer, damit ich bessere kontrollmöglichkeiten habe. ( meinen derzeitigen räucherschrank heize ich z.b. beim garen von aalen möglichst nur auf 80°c anzeige an, da dann die fischschwänze in einer temperatur von 90- 95°c hängen)

p.s. ansonsten ist es wie überall, mehrere faktoren haben einfluß, z.b. material und damit verbundener wärmeleit- und -speicherfähigkeit, umgebungstemperatur und damit verbundene abkühlung des ofens, wind und damit verbundene erhöhung des luftstromes, aber auch stärkere abühlung, die gewählte heizquelle, da gasflamme andere eigenschaften als holzflamme hat, sowohl temperatur als auch wärmeverteilung ( räumlich und zeitlich)


----------



## da_FLo (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Hab den Ofen fast identisch wie bob23 gebaut!
Nur hab ich keine einzige Schraube verwendet, alles geschweisst 

Mit der Türdichtung hab ichs auch gut gemeint, die ging jedoch beim ersten Räuchern runter!


----------



## bob 23 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Hi,

also bei meiner Türdichtung war ich zuerst auch skeptisch weil nur mit Doppelseitigem Klebeband befestigt aber hält bis jetzt erstaunlich gut.

Auf ein paar Bilder von deinem Ofen wär ich gespannt :q 

Gruß


----------



## da_FLo (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*



bob 23 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also bei meiner Türdichtung war ich zuerst auch skeptisch weil nur mit Doppelseitigem Klebeband befestigt aber hält bis jetzt erstaunlich gut.
> 
> ...



Hab mal ein paar Bilder gemacht!
Ist aber schon bissl verrußt |rolleyes

Als Kaminrohr hab ich das innere Rohr verwendet,
die Tür ist aus 2mm Stahlblech gerundet:






Die Klappe hab ich aus dem "Trichter-Abfall" geschnitten.
Klappe geöfnett:






Klappe geschlossen:





Tür klebt nach dem erkalten gerne fest, deshalb ist auch Das Dichtungsband runter gegangen!





Als Klappe dient ein rundes Blechstück, welches ich an den Nagel geschweisst hab:





Ganz dicht ist die Tür nicht, sollte sie aber meiner Meinung nach auch nicht........





Eine ausgediente Pfanne auf 3 angeschweissten Füßen dient als Tropfschale:





mfG
Flo


----------



## TomHQ (8. April 2009)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Hallo,

ich hatte hier in der Rubrik "Suche" schon einmal angefragt, ob jemand einen alten Badeofen verkauft oder weiss, wo einer zu bekommen ist. Leider hat sich bis jetzt keiner gemeldet, deshalb probiere ich es hier in diesem Thread noch mal.

Mein Problem:
Ich wohne in Schleswig-Holstein. Alle Badeöfen, die bei ebay in letzter Zeit drin waren, mussten in Sachsen/ Brandenburg oder Umgebung abgeholt werden. Bis zu etwa 200km würde ich ja noch auf mich nehmen, aber weitere Fahrten wären schwachsinnig.

Wer hat so ein Teil in SH, HH, NS oder West-MVP? Wer kennt in diesen Gegenden einen Schrotthändler, der so was liegen hat?

Tom


----------



## TomHQ (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Obwohl ich immer noch auf der Suche nach nem billigen Badeofen bin, hab ich nach der ganzen Lektüre doch noch mal ne Frage:
Heizt ihr auf dem Schüttelrost oder direkt im Aschekasten an?
Wenn die Räucherphase beginnen soll, wäre es doch wohl einfacher, das Feuer im Aschekasten mit kleinen Buchestücken oder Späne zu ersticken, oder liege ich da falsch?

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Broiler (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

hallo leute, eine kurze frage, habe grade einen badeofen bekommen und will ihn umbauen, nimmt man die schamottsteine aus dem unterteil raus oder bleiben sie drin? wie habt ihr das gemacht? alles andere ist soweit easy und in den nächsten tagen gehts los... gruss broiler


----------



## Lenkers (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

drin lassen! Schützt das Unterteil vor der Hitze.


----------



## sprogoe (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*



Mogqai schrieb:


> spielt es eigentlich eine Rolle ob man einen Badeofen aus Kupfer oder Stahlemail hat?
> Funktion, Stabilität, Gesundheit ???
> 
> 
> ...



ich stoße jetzt erst auf diesen threat und da ich schon 2 Badeöfen zu Räucheröfen umgebaut habe, kam bei mir auch die Frage auf, emaliert oder Kupfer, denn es gab sie tatsächlich in beiden Materialien.
Da habe ich in einem Fachbuch vor Jahren mal gelesen, daß man Kupfer nicht verwenden soll, da beim Erhitzen giftiges Kupferoxyd entsteht.

Ich möchte in Kürze einen weiteren Badeofen umbauen, da aber der Kessel aus Kupfer ist, wird der nicht verwendet.
Ich wollte zunächst in einer Schlosserei eine viereckigen Schrank mit den Maßen 110 x 45 x 45 cm kanten lassen, aber der Bestzer äußert sich nicht so recht und so habe ich den Plan, ein 200 Liter Blechfaß, gibt es bei ebay, mit abnehmbaren Deckel umzubauen.
Vor allen Dingen haben die einen Durchmesser von knapp 60 cm, so daß auch in eine Lage genug reinpaßt.
Wenn ich fertig bin, stell ich mal Bilder ein.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

So Freunde der geheimen Rauchzeichen.

Habe vor 3 Tagen ein 200 L Blechfaß in einer LKW-Reparaturwerkstatt abgestaubt, natürlich für lau.
In dem Faß befand sich mal Frostschutzmittel, also nichts gefährliches, da man das durch ausspülen weg bekommt (wasserlöslich).
Das große Glück daran ist noch, daß das Faß von innen nicht lackiert ist, so daß man nicht noch großartig ausbrennen muß und trotz der elenden Stinkerei dabei immer noch denkt, es könnten Reste bleiben, die sich später einmal negativ bemerkbar machen.
Leider nicht mit abnehmbaren Deckel, aber da ich sowieso eine Fronttür einbauen wollte, wurde die einfach etwas größer gewählt und der Ofen wird dadurch bestückt.

Im Laufe der kommenden Woche wird er fertig sein, dann berichte ich nochmals, natürlich mit Fotos. 

Es grüßt Euch Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Hallo zusammen,

mein Badeofenumbau ist nun fertig
Da aber das wichtigste Teil, nämlich die aufgesetzte Räucherkammer, aus einem Blechfass besteht, habe ich einen Bericht mit Fotos darüber in den threat "Probleme mit der Selbstbau Tonne" eingestellt.

Wer Lust und Laune hat, schaut mal da hinein.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## firemirl (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Badeofen in Räucherofen umbauen*

Moinsen Räuchergemeinde,

inspiriert von diesem Tread habe ich mich nun auch mal aufgemacht und einen Räucherofen gebaut.

Entgegen der Meinung von *sprogoe* habe ich jedoch trotzdem einen Kupferkessel genutzt. Früher wie heute wurden und werden Kupferkessel genutzt. (gebrannte Mandeln, Kupferleitungen, Kupfertöpfe usw.) Kann also nicht so wild sein.

Wie gebaut?

Tür reingeschnitten, Rauchrohr entfernt (dieses dient nun als Schornstein), Aufhängungen aus Messing Gewindestangen, Türanschlag aus Kupferblech eingefügt, Klavierband als Scharnier und Edelstahl Kistenverschlüsse zum verschließen.
Achso....die Fettwanne ist von Ikea (Edelstahl Salatschüssel).

Wenn Fragen oder Detailfotos......nur zu!!!

Gruß Toto

Ich dann mal ein paar Bilder.......


----------

